# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  histamine intolerantie

## Ineke314

Hallo, ik ben Ineke.

Ik wil graag wat meer te weten komen overeen histamine intolerantie en hoe er zo prettig mogelijk mee te leven.
Ik ben een pensionado met veel lichamelijke klachten, die een belemmering vormen om prettig te leven.
Hoe kan ik daar zelf verandering inbrengen? 

Groeten van Ineke

----------

